# Need proper T-Shirt size abbreviations!



## skekiman

Greetings,

I need the proper abbreviations from size S all the way to size 3XL for my labels in English, French and Spanish. I didn't manage to find this info on the web so I am hoping someone here knows the answer. I have a beefy T in size XL and the label says XL-TG-EG which helps but I need the other sizes too! Thanks for your assistance!

Skekiman


----------



## skekiman

The following is what I'm guessing, it will be printed on a label as follows (english, French & Spanish)"

S-P-P
M-M-M
L-G-G
XL-TG-EG
2XL-2TG-2EG
3XL-3TG-3EG

I know it's not a label requirement but I like the international appeal


----------



## nabeel1947

skekiman said:


> The following is what I'm guessing, it will be printed on a label as follows (english, French & Spanish)"
> 
> S-P-P
> M-M-M
> L-G-G
> XL-TG-EG
> 2XL-2TG-2EG
> 3XL-3TG-3EG
> 
> I know it's not a label requirement but I like the international appeal


need the proper abbreviations from size YXS all the way to size YXL for my labels in English, French and Spanish. I didn't manage to find this info on the web so I am hoping someone here knows the answer. I have a beefy T in size XL and the label says XL-TG-EG which helps


----------

